# Spot Spraying Nutsedge in Orchard Grass



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone found an effective post emergent sedge spray for spot spraying in OG. I know roundup works but I have beautiful og and am tired of pulling the sedge out by the roots.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I would try Sedgehammer Ric. I noticed in their cool season grass list that Orchard grass was not listed but I don't think that you could consider it a turfghass. I noticed in their label listing near the bottom that they had a 800 number to call for more product info. Maybe you could call and see what they have to say. For more product information, call toll-free 1-800-883-1844.

http://www.sedgehammer.com/sedgehammer-plus.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have not used it but Permit is labeled for forage grasses. Same chemical as the turf product sedgehammer. 
https://www.gowanco.com/sites/default/files/gowanco_com/_attachments/product/resource/label/permit_81880-2-10163_02-r1015epa_0_1.pdf

What I have used for yellow nutsedge control in both legumes and grasses in Basagran. It's not labeled though but does not hurt the legumes or grasses at all. I have used it in alfalfa, lespedeza, orchard, and Bermuda as a full broadcast spray. Works great but It can take a couple applications to get a complete kill of the root system. It only works on yellow nutsedge and not purple.

Hayden


----------

